# EAP Missing



## Waterhouse (May 29, 2018)

Picked up yesterday, but it appears that even though I paid for EAP, I don't have it....

Here's my 'autopilot' menu:










I know it has to calibrate, etc... but others are reporting that they had TACC and other items in this menu right from the start.

Called Support, they *think* it's a problem on their side? A little disappointing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It'll get worked out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m it’s an easy fix.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

How many miles do you have on the car? I know for some it calibrates as soon as 40 miles but I'd give it at least 100 before starting to worry. Worst case is it that might take Tesla a week or so activate it.


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Picked up my car Friday as well and have the same issue. Called the delivery center Saturday when I realized what was up and they said they'd look into it. Heard nothing back. Went into the service center Monday morning. They said that, yes, they had a batch of cars in the area delivered with the same issue and they'd need to activate it from their end. 

Yesterday, someone from Tesla called me and asked me to go out to my car and reset the screen. After that, they would update the car over the air. A couple hours later they called back and said there's a glitch in their software that won't allow them to push EAP to my car, and they'd be working on it and update me accordingly. 

Quite frustrating, but hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## Waterhouse (May 29, 2018)

The Big Bobowski said:


> Picked up my car Friday as well and have the same issue. Called the delivery center Saturday when I realized what was up and they said they'd look into it. Heard nothing back. Went into the service center Monday morning. They said that, yes, they had a batch of cars in the area delivered with the same issue and they'd need to activate it from their end.
> 
> Yesterday, someone from Tesla called me and asked me to go out to my car and reset the screen. After that, they would update the car over the air. A couple hours later they called back and said there's a glitch in their software that won't allow them to push EAP to my car, and they'd be working on it and update me accordingly.
> 
> Quite frustrating, but hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


So I got the same call after nagging a few times. I rebooted my screen once, it rebooted once on it's own, and then I had EAP.

I also had errors for no AEB, no traction control, and maybe no cruise? I forget. They went away once I stopped / started the car once.


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Waterhouse said:


> So I got the same call after nagging a few times. I rebooted my screen once, it rebooted once on it's own, and then I had EAP.
> 
> I also had errors for no AEB, no traction control, and maybe no cruise? I forget. They went away once I stopped / started the car once.


Glad it worked for you. Guess I'll try rebooting a few more times and see if anything changes.


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Happy to report that I FINALLY got EAP pushed to my car today. That is all.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Waterhouse said:


> Picked up yesterday, but it appears that even though I paid for EAP, I don't have it....
> 
> Here's my 'autopilot' menu:
> 
> ...


FYI I posted this in another thread - I picked up my M3 and EAP was missing, contacted Tesla and in a few days they added it to my car via an OTA update. Give them a call, you'll likely have to wait a few days but after that you just restart the car, calibrate, and your good to go.

EDIT: Just noticed that you posted again, glad you got it figured out.


----------

